# Bad car or okay?



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

nissan altima 2015 good for rideshares(uber/lyft)?
Found a car and really good price but the car is been driven over 95000miles. And i heard that after 95k nissan altima is almost dead. Wanted to make sure if the car worth it or not and how true is the part car being dead after 95k miles?


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

depends if they were city mile or highway miles. Private party or dealer sale?


----------



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

whiskeyboat said:


> depends if they were city mile or highway miles. Private party or dealer sale?


The car is already with the TLC plate so I guess mainly city and it's private party.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

My 2007 Altima was going good when I sold it at 130,000, replacing it with a 2013 Altima SV to drive Uber. I think Altimas are in the same category as Honda and Toyota for reliability. The only non-wear item I've replaced in my last four Nissans is the ventilation fans seem to go after 5 or s6 years...


----------



## Pfestus (Feb 9, 2018)

Does the seller have detailed maintenance records showing regular oil changes, alignment, air filters, etc? That would show that it was well cared for. The Altima has a timing chain, so you don't have to worry about a timing belt breaking like on Toyotas.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Pfestus said:


> Does the seller have detailed maintenance records showing regular oil changes, alignment, air filters, etc? That would show that it was well cared for. The Altima has a timing chain, so you don't have to worry about a timing belt breaking like on Toyotas.


Toyota's Have been using timing chains for a decade or so now. The exception has been on some of the V8s. Your typical UberX Yaris/Corolla/Camry is a chain on the 4 cylinders.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

DONT buy that car. Altima's have terrible Transmissions. You will regret it if you go with a high mileage Altima. The seller is trying to get rid of a problem money pit.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Can you say CarFox...?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

DavronYu said:


> And i heard that after 95k nissan altima is almost dead.


Whoever told you that was huffing as. It's a great car, and a 2015 with 95k would be fine if the price is right.


----------

